# delete this



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2008)

Since I got laid off before I moved, this thread is pointless.


----------



## kenc (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to Colorado Springs (when you get here  

My group is more role play driven then you indicate your interested in. There are sessions where the dice don't get rolled. I rarely hand out exp in the traditional sense prefering to just let them level every 3 or so sessions. So I don't think we are for you but don't dispare... 

Try the Colorado Springs role play meet up group. 

The Colorado Springs RPG Meetup (Colorado Springs, CO) - Meetup.com

I have not actually gone to a meetup but they seem nice enough. 

Here is my email address if you simply can't find anything in the Springs 

ken_carpenter@hotmail.com


----------



## Campbell (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm actively seeking a 4e group right now. Currently, I'm playing in a 3.5 game on Wendesdays, but I really need to cure my 4e playing itch. I'm a story-focused gamer from the South Denver area.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 4, 2009)

kenc said:


> Welcome to Colorado Springs (when you get here
> 
> My group is more role play driven then you indicate your interested in. There are sessions where the dice don't get rolled. I rarely hand out exp in the traditional sense prefering to just let them level every 3 or so sessions. So I don't think we are for you but don't dispare...




FWIW, I've got nothing against a role-play heavy game. I'm just not good at improv theater, and often run PCs that are far more socially adept than I am.



kenc said:


> Try the Colorado Springs role play meet up group.
> 
> The Colorado Springs RPG Meetup (Colorado Springs, CO) - Meetup.com




Thanks for the referral.


----------



## blackr86 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Dnd 3.5*

looking for a group for sundays or fridays, 3.5 prefered, but open to other games (world of darkness is awsome) email me at 
blackr86 at rocketmailDOTcom


----------



## blackr86 (Jan 12, 2009)

*ok*

if you dont mind coming down to the springs on saterdays we need one more for our 4th ed game.  so far we have a rogue, pally, fighter, ranger, cleric.



Campbell said:


> I'm actively seeking a 4e group right now. Currently, I'm playing in a 3.5 game on Wendesdays, but I really need to cure my 4e playing itch. I'm a story-focused gamer from the South Denver area.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, it looks like some budget-shifting at work means I'll be moving later than I thought...


----------



## Campbell (Feb 7, 2009)

blackr86 said:


> if you dont mind coming down to the springs on saterdays we need one more for our 4th ed game.  so far we have a rogue, pally, fighter, ranger, cleric.




Unfortunately, my plans have changed since I'm now looking to run a 4e game in South Denver. With the 3.5 game I play in, that doesn't leave too much room for gaming in my schedule.


----------

